# Hey Everyone



## oreo2000 (Feb 23, 2013)

hey everyone .just got a mouse her name is oreo . my istr gave her to me because she didnt want to take care of her anymore .


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## bonsai (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## fuggytail (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi ya and welcome


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Hello. Welcome to FMB!


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome  ... is your mouse male or female? because if she is female she should have a friend and not be on her own


----------

